
My Experiences Building Small Devices with RPi - epynonymous
https://github.com/stephenhu/written/blob/master/raspberrypi.md
======
epynonymous
author here, that document is a work in progress, i have a few updates since i
started this document, but they haven't made it in just yet.

please let me know if you have any questions.

------
jerx
Pretty cool, keep up the work, where can I get source code?

~~~
epynonymous
i haven't open sourced everything, but there are code snippets in the
document, let me know if you need anything specific.

